#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Фестиваль Эсала Перахера, Шри-Ланка

## Ануруддха

В Шри-Ланке, в городе Канди, где хранится зуб Будды, 10 августа, прошла Эсала Перахера.

Самая важная и священная часть буддийского шествия - на слоне перевозится ларец с зубом Будды:







Все шествие длится около 3-х часов, со слонами, барабанщиками, танцорами.

----------

Aion (11.08.2014), Ittosai (13.08.2014), Neroli (31.08.2014), Thaitali (11.08.2014), Альбина (20.08.2014), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Гошка (04.09.2014), Сергей Ч (11.08.2014), Эделизи (20.08.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

интересно, а зуб настоящий возили?
хотел успеть к мероприятию (с 1 по 10авг), но к сожалению не успел.
Но Канди, реально, можно сказать, буддийская столица ШЛанки

----------


## Жека

> интересно, а зуб настоящий возили?


В наши дни понятия "настоящий" или "ненастоящий" относятся сугубо к вопросу веры и убеждений, ибо установить подлинность реликвий не представляется возможным.

----------

Фил (20.08.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

> интересно, а зуб настоящий возили?


Ларец с зубом вывозят тот, что хранится в храме Шри Далада Малигава. По поводу подлинности сказать трудно, но он имеет весьма давнюю историю.

----------

Thaitali (03.09.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

> интересно, а зуб настоящий возили?


Во-первых, нынче возят уже не зуб, а только символический ларец.

Если и был настоящий зуб, то он был уничтожен в 1561 португальскими колонизаторами, а именно архиепископом португальского анклава Гоа Доном Гаспаром.

А этот, говорят, похож на зуб собаки или крокодила. Думаю, при проведении экспертизы выяснилось бы, что он принадлежит животному, как это было в случае других "зубов Будды".

----------

Thaitali (03.09.2014), Ануруддха (03.09.2014), Фил (03.09.2014), Чагна Дордже (03.09.2014)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

я недавно копию зуба видел в буддийском музее. масштаб 1:1 . могу сказать что для человека обычного роста зуб слишком большой. и нет. гоа дону гаспару как раз собачий зуб и подсунули. я не был бы против экспертизы. в том числе и полной генетической

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

не разрушайте людям веру!
вот английская компания, влезла, протестировала воду из знаменитого святого источника  Замзам, (в Мекке).
Нашли там превышение уровня какого то арсенида. И кто их за язык дёргал! люди лечатся этой водой.

----------


## Жека

Перахера имхо - редкостный бред.

----------


## Shus

Вообще-то этот праздник не вполне буддистский и проводится не только в Канди. Его кульминация - это "разрезание воды". 
Вывозить Зуб стали только в 18-ом веке после реформирования сангхи. 

Вот у Краснодембской:
"Кандийская перахяра – одна из значительных ритуальных церемоний у современных сингалов Шри Ланки. Бытовавшая вначале в связи с культом богов-покровителей, позже, а именно в конце XVIII в., она была «увязана» (специальным указом кандийского царя Киртишри Раджасинхи) с реликвией Зуба Будды, и таким образом популярнейший народный праздник был включен в буддийскую сферу."Ну и далее здесь: http://webshus.ru/?p=10240

----------

Чагна Дордже (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Перахера имхо - редкостный бред.


ну это жёстковато сказано. 
это национальные традиции аборигенов, и пусть им будет счастье и радость, не меньшее, чем людям на элитных московских парти.

----------

Aion (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Вообще-то этот праздник не вполне буддистский и проводится не только в Канди. "[/INDENT]
> Ну и далее здесь: http://webshus.ru/?p=10240


по моему, никто и не утверждал, что это буддийский праздник.
это праздничное шествие, существует во всех национальных традициях. Меня и первомайский парад раньше прикалывал.
Из ланкийских перахера, мне понравился праздник в Катарагама. В Канди, конечно, было слишком суетно, и сложно с местами.
В Катарагаме перахера была более аутентичной, там большое пространство, десятки тысяч людей, жили в течении недели, прямо там. Зрительных мест было предостаточно,и  бесплатно.Иностранцев, (представителей победившей в 21 веке цивилизации) было всего нас трое, аборигены на нас, как на инопланетян смотрели, удивлялись, как мы вообще попали в эту глушь. В Катарагаме, приезжие на Перахеру, в основном, бедные сельские жители, со всего острова. В Канди же, представлены разные сословия, в основном, обычные урбанизированные жители, плюс туристы.

----------

Aion (02.02.2016), Ануруддха (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Именно в Катарагаме, я у меня было очущения перемещения во времени, в прошлое.
Народ сьехался из сельских глубинок, очень неприхотливые, жили прямо под открытым небом, готовили на кострах. Были также занимающиеся аскетичными практиками, и входящие в транс, культы Муруган и Катарагама. Это не туристическое представление, а реальная жизнь шри ланкийцев, как это было пару столетий назад.

----------

Aion (02.02.2016), Shus (02.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> ну это жёстковато сказано. 
> это национальные традиции аборигенов, и пусть им будет счастье и радость, не меньшее, чем людям на элитных московских парти.


Я присутствовала на одной из этих традиций и очень пожалела (а выбраться оттуда нереально раньше времени).
1. Это истязания животных. Если кто-то думает, что огромным, могучим слонам нравится пританцовывать среди огней - то это иллюзия. Их жестоко и регулярно избивают, постоянно применяя железные крюки.
2. Это демонстрация самоистязаний, которые Будда назвал тупиковым, бесполезным путем (танцоры демонстрируют свои травмы и проткнутые кольцами места)
3. Это гендерное принижение женщин, которым не позволяют танцевать (там одни парни), так как они "нечисты".
4. Это небезопасное шоу - при нас получил ожоги слон и чуть не убила друг друга испуганная толпа.
5. Это просто бред, не имеющий никакого отношения к Будде и Дхамме )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Я присутствовала на одной из этих традиций и очень пожалела (а выбраться оттуда нереально раньше времени).
> 1. Это истязания животных. Если кто-то думает, что огромным, могучим слонам нравится пританцовывать среди огней - то это иллюзия. Их жестоко и регулярно избивают, постоянно применяя железные крюки.
> 2. Это демонстрация самоистязаний, которые Будда назвал тупиковым, бесполезным путем (танцоры демонстрируют свои травмы и проткнутые кольцами места)
> 3. Это гендерное принижение женщин, которым не позволяют танцевать (там одни парни), так как они "нечисты".
> 4. Это небезопасное шоу - при нас получил ожоги слон и чуть не убила друг друга испуганная толпа.
> 5. Это просто бред, не имеющий никакого отношения к Будде и Дхамме )


1. вся Sansara  не менее жестока и бредова, чем перахера
2. Буда много что сказал. Сколько на практике вы знаете человек, соблюдающих заветы Татхагаты, из пол -миллиарда "буддистов"?
1.2. Жизнь частных слонов, кок и всех животных, лишёных свободы, не лучше, чем на перахера. Вне перахера те же слоны, сутками прикованы цепями в дереву, у них развиваются психопатические отклонения, из за чего они постоянно раскачиваются из стороны в сторону
3. женщин видел, танцуют. если необходимо, фото предоставлю
5. Никто и не заявляет, что это буддийское мероприятие.

----------

Максим& (23.03.2016)

----------


## Жека

> 5. Никто и не заявляет, что это буддийское мероприятие.


Ну и славно, форум-то типа о буддизме )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Жека, вы серьезно?

да тут, по такому критерию, процентов 90 форума снести надо. Почитайте, на досуге. Ув. армянский саманера, вобще фантастику свою продвигает, далее, кошки и коты, чай и жратва ("диета и питание"), бесконечные поздравлялки, 
...

----------

Максим& (23.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

форум буддийский, потамуша 'буддисты' обсуждают здесь сансарное (в основном конечно), и ниббанное (слегка).
тут еще бонпо тусуются, нну так, для количества.

сайту (и его раскрутчикам) посещаемость нужна, а не угасание саньнья виньняны юзеров. (?)

----------

Жека (03.02.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Жека, вы серьезно?
> 
>  Ув. армянский саманера, вобще фантастику свою продвигает...


Уважаемый Tenpa Sherab не стоит так уж преувеличивать масштабы. Не до такой степени все и запущено.

И насчет перахеры. мне тоже она не очень нравится, слишком много людей  и суеты, НО не нам "белым" учить сингальцев в их стране что хорошо что плохо. эти времена прошли уже.

----------

Жека (03.02.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Хорошо, учитывая настроения БФ-содружества, свой отчёт про Перахеру в Канди убрал.

----------


## Жека

> Хорошо, учитывая настроения БФ-содружества, свой отчёт про Перахеру в Канди убрал.


Да ладно, че убирать-то)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Самоцензура — мать правильной речи!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Максим&

Фасянь ( 337-422): 
Зуб Будды в третий месяц всегда выносят. За десять дней до выноса царь украшает большого слона и отправляет верхом на слоне глашатая, одетого подобно царю, который возвещает: «Бодисатва в течение трех асанкхьеякальп 162 предавался самопожертвованию, не жалея своей жизни, пожертвовав страной, городом, женой и сыном. Он вынул глаз и отдал (другому) человеку, отрезал (от себя) мясо и выкупил голубя, отделил (свою) голову и отдал ее в дар, бросился (на съедение) голодной тигрице, не поскупился (собственным) мозгом — и таким образом всячески страдал ради живых существ. Потому он стал Буддой. Сорок пять лет (Будда) проповедовал, учил и обращал; не знающим покоя — давал покой, не спасенных — спасал. Когда он исчерпал свою связь с живущими, то достиг паринирваны, и после нирваны на 497 лет в мире померк свет и живущие беспрестанно предавались скорби». По истечении 10 дней зуб Будды выносят и доставляют к вихаре Абхаягири, где все здешние монахи и миряне, стремясь к приобретению заслуг, ровняют и чистят дороги, украшают улицы, покупают во множестве цветы и приносят их в дар. По обе стороны дороги царь велит расставить изображения пятиста воплощений бодисатвы , всячески разукрашенных. Изобразят ли Судану, или Шану 164, или царя слонов, или тигра, коня — все эти изваяния пестро разрисованы, украшены и совершенно как живые. Затем зуб Будды выносят на дорогу и направляются, почитая по дороге его дарами, к вихаре Абхаягири. Монахи и миряне подобно тучам стекаются в залу Будды, курят благовония, зажигают светильники — так всяческим образом совершают священнодействие, не останавливаясь ни днем, ни ночью. По истечении 90 дней (зуб) возвращают в городскую вихару. В городской вихаре (его сохраняют) до дня поста — и тогда открывают ворота и выказывают почтение, как подобает согласно Учению.

----------

